# hullo, and what are good colleges?



## satan (Sep 15, 2006)

hullo all. im a junior in high school and i live in texas. dont remember my reason for joining, but i did. 

as a question, what are some good colleges to major in tech theatre? i am in love with tech and would love to find something in the midwest but any and all suggestions are welcome. 
thanks, !


----------



## Footer (Sep 15, 2006)

What are you specificly wanting to go into (Lighting, sound, scenic, costuming, stagemanagement?). Also, do you feel you want to spend all your time just doing theatre or do you have any other interest that you would like to pursue (math, science, english, history, etc). Do you want to design or be a technician? Do you want to be in charge all the time or do not mind not every getting full responsibility? Do you want to go to a huge school or a small school? Before we start throwing out names of various schools, finding a school first that fits your intrest will make the process easier.


----------



## satan (Sep 15, 2006)

stage management, coustumes, drafting, and almost everything with powertools is good. if it is tech i like it. 5 out of my 7 classes are tech related. minor would preferably be psychology or history, but that is flexable. size of the school dosnt matter, however i would love a school in the midwest. i was looking at DePaul, and i have same family in Wisconsin. is the university of wisconsin at madison any good?


----------



## Footer (Sep 16, 2006)

Well if you want a non conservatory school, here are your option in the midwest, Univer of Illinois (BFA), Webster (BFA Conservatory), U Madison, Depaul (BFA almost conservatory), Illinois Weslyan, BFA, Millikin Univ, BFA. I believe that University of Indianna also has a BFA.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 16, 2006)

You really have to go to the school to see if it fits, and experience everything else about it that will influence your college life. I'm glad that I took the time to do this, because I wouldn't have fit in as well at either of my top choice schools, but here I fit in to the environment well (campus size, eating, housing, amount of weekenda activity, all that fun stuff that is important). Also talk one on one with the professors that you will be working most with (scenic design, lighting, sound, technical direction, costume) and the shop managers to make sure that there isn't a severe clash of personalities that won't go over well. I was able to meet with and talk to the whole theater deparment of my college at the scholarship intervew/portfolio review day to see what kind of people they were. I know that at my second choice school, there was almost NO weekend activity on campus, and the campus was much larger. That was a big factor in my decision. I didn't want to have to go in to town (a few miles away) every few hours on the weekend to find something to do.

Basically, do an inspection of the college from a consumer's perspective, because as a college student, you are a purchaser of the college's goods. You have a lot of power that way.


----------



## fosstech (Sep 19, 2006)

I started at Ithaca College this year, and it's been going pretty well. I know it's not exactly in the midwest, but it's closer than I was to it (WA State). Their theater program is pretty big, and they have a BFA in Theatrical Production Arts with a concentration on either Design or Technology. The campus is about 6,000 undergraduate students plus about 300 graduates, tuition + room and board is a little over $37,000. But if they like what they see at your interview, the theater department might give you a talent scholarship worth up to $15,000 per year.

Ithaca does six mainstage shows per year, two musicals, one opera, and three dramas. This year we're doing Etta Jenks, Urinetown: The Musical, The Seagull, Acis and Galatea, 36 Views, and The Count of Monte Cristo. Here's the link to the department's website: http://www.ithaca.edu/hs/depts/theatre/

Feel free to shoot me an email or PM if you have any more questions.


----------



## Van (Sep 21, 2006)

Wow, Satan from Texas ? that sounds familiar. Hey you guys are missing some great schools there. If you are in Texas I can tell you unequivocally that you are already close to some great school < as much as I hate to admit it, being from Oklahoma originally> UT has a great program. TT has a great program. and believe it or not if you're looking into sound / audio SMU isn't bad either.
< all those singing methodists need someone to make them sound good> If you're determined to get out of state ( pity your parents Out of state tuition is so much more expensive) Minn/St. Paul is great as well. Personally I would be looking at places where you have a large enough population base that you can get a bit of outside pro / Union work. it Never hurts to get onto an extras list with the IATSE local and pick up some money and expirience.


----------

